# Angeln aber wo????in Paderborn????



## swortfish (15. März 2005)

#h Hallo an alle die mir helfen können. 
Ich komme aus dem Raum Paderborn, und möchte mir ein tolles Gewässer in meiner Nähe suchen. habe schon vom Lippesee gehört, doch ich habe nmir noch keine Kritiken über diesen einholen können.#c ich war bisher stammangler am Diemelsee, doch der ist auf Dauer zu langweilig. Bitte, kann mir jemand helfen?|kopfkrat ich würde auch gerne mal an die -*Lippe-* gehen habe aber gehört, das dafür keine Tagesscheine ausgegeben werden.

                                                    #q #q #q #: 

 |laola:


----------



## yoda1603 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber wo????in Paderborn????*

Tja. Wenn ich wirklich mehr wüsste würde ich Dir helfen. Man sagt wohl, dass Zander gut im Lippesee gehen. Aber auch Hechte, Barsche, alle Forellen und Aale. Aber ganz ehrlich: ich hab da noch nie wirklich Glück gehabt. Außerdem ist der noch gesperrt. Wohl bis Anfang/Mitte April. Dann gibt es noch den Neuhauser See, den ich jetzt selbst al checken wollte. Der ist aber wohl noch sehr kalt, da er ganz zugefroren war. Der soll auch sehr gut besetzt worden sein. Dann wäre da noch der Habichtsee und der Waldsee (?) die aber beide eher tot sein wollen. Wobei da die Meinungen der einzelnen Angler hier (wie immer ;-) ) stark außeinandergehen.
Hoffe hier wird bald mehr zu lesen sein.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber wo????in Paderborn????*

Komme ursprünglich aus PB; habe da aber nur wenig geangelt. Der Lippesee ist sicher das groesste Gewaesser, ansonsten gibt es an der neuen B1 hinter dem Gewerbegebiet "An der Talle" 2 Seen (Hinter den Benteler Werken auf der anderen Seite der B1, da wo es in die Senne reingeht; Allerdings gab es da massiven Aerger, weil die Seen von der Oeffentlichkeit zum Badesee umfunktioniert wurden. Vor lauter Grills, Handtuechern etc. ist man kaum zum Angeln ans Wasser gekommen; koennte sein, dass der oertliche Angelverein die Seen aufgegeben hat). 

In der Lippe haben wir frueher viele Bachforellen und Aeschen gesehen, heute gibt es von ihnen kaum noch eine Spur; im oberen Teil Richtung Marienloh und Bad Lippspringe gibt es auch einzelne Alte Wehre, die die Fischwanderung behindern. Weiss nicht, ob sich die Lippe in PB so lohnt, falls sie überhaupt offen íst

Frag da mal nach Gewaessern und Tageskarten:
Angelgeräte Schlageter
Rathenaustr. 85
33102 Paderborn

Tel.: 05251/21281
E-Mail.: onlineshop@angelgeraeteschlageter.de

Ansonsten schau mal folgende Links an :

Angeln im Kreis Lippe: http://www.lipp-fisch.de/
Lippesee: http://people.freenet.de/sav_pb/lippesee.htm


----------



## yoda1603 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln aber wo????in Paderborn????*

War grad am Neshauser See. Ging leider nix.
Die Lippe ist für Gastangler gesperrt, obwohl es wohl wieder ganz gute Forellenbestände gibt.
Obacht beim Angeln am Neshauser See!!!!
Die auf den Angelscheinen sugewiesenen Bestimmungen stimmen wohl nicht mehr mit den aktuellen Vereinsauflagen überein.
So beginnt die Zanderschonzeit schon Mitte März, außerdem sind die Schonmaße höher gesetzt worden, was auch noch nicht auf den Scheinen steht.
Eigentlich sollten die Scheinangaben ja verbindlich sein. Die Vereinsangler am See sehen das allerdings etwas anders.... ;-)


----------



## freak70 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln aber wo????in Paderborn????*

*Angelwochenende im Sauerland* 		 			Noch Plätze frei! Für 80,-€ vom Freitag 28.10 Anreise bis Sonntag  30.10.2011. All incl. 2 Tage an einem 7500m² großen Teich nur für die  Gruppe bis 8 Personen!
Angeln von 29.10 0:00 Uhr bis Sonntags Max. 23:59 Uhr also 2 Tage. Incl  Frühstück und Abendessen und Wohnen in einer Ferienwohnung mit der  Gruppe!Interesse Tel 0151 / 152 0 9944


----------

